# Bikewochenende in Freiburg  26.-28.09.2003



## nils (5. August 2003)

Servus!

Nachdem ja jetzt schon einige hier Geschichten von mir über die hübschen Trails rund um Freiburg ertragen mussten wollte ich sie euch auch mal zeigen. Es haben ja auch schon einige (sinngemäß) "jau, das wär mal fein" von sich gegeben.
Termin würde mir ganz gut das *letzte Septemberwochenende (26.-28.09.)* reinlaufen und angesprochen fühlen sollte sich die Donnerstags-an-der-Feste und/oder zur-Abwechslung-mal-wieder-nach-Garmisch-bzw.-Fränkische-Schweiz Truppe.

"Programm":

-Freitag um 15 Uhr kleine Tour zum warmrollen auf den Kybfelsen oder Rosskopf (ca. 500 hm)

-Samstag was Gescheites ab 11 Uhr (ca. 35-55km, 1200 hm) Schauinsland oder Kandel.

-Sonntag Vormittag eine kleine Ausrollrunde auf den am Freitag nicht erklommenen Hügel.

Waldautobahnen und sonstige MTB-untaugliche Untergründe halten sich auf den Touren selbstverständlich in homäopatischen Dosen 
Es geht fast ausschließlich über hübsche und technisch teilweise anspruchsvollen Singletrails, da können sich auch 35 km manchmal etwas ziehen

Übernachtungsmöglichkeit gibts bei mir um die Ecke auf dem Zeltplatz, begrenzt und mit Gesichtskontrolle bei uns im Wohnzimmer mit Isomatte. Freitag und Samstag Abend bietet sich die hübsche Innenstadt an, in der sich die ein oder andere Kneipe zum Verzehr alkoholischer Getränke anbieten würde

Jetzt nur noch "JAAAA" und "ENDLICH" rufen, "Ich komm! (nach Freiburg)" in die Tastatur hacken und man sieht sich in Freiburg.

Gruß, Nils


----------



## Grufti (5. August 2003)

JAAAA  ENDLICH ist meine Schulter am abblühen  die Farben haben ständig gewechselt und im Moment bei Schwefelgelb und dunkel Lila, bewegen naja, geht so aber bis zum letzten September Wochenende ist, so Gott will und wir heil aus unserem Urlaub zurückkehren bestimmt alles in Ordnung. Was da heißt, sofern ich am 26ten noch`n Tag Urlaub krieg, (weil sonst wird`s knapp mit 15:00 Tourbeginn in Freiburg ) ich bin dabei. 

Gruss

Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grufti (5. August 2003)

JAAAA  ENDLICH ist meine Schulter am abblühen  die Farben haben ständig gewechselt und im Moment bei Schwefelgelb und dunkel Lila, bewegen naja, geht so aber bis zum letzten September Wochenende ist, so Gott will und wir heil aus unserem Urlaub zurückkehren bestimmt alles in Ordnung. Was da heißt, sofern ich am 26ten noch`n Tag Urlaub krieg, (weil sonst wird`s knapp mit 15:00 Tourbeginn in Freiburg ) ich bin dabei. (Wohnzimmer mit Isomatte )

!!!Uiii gleich doppelt gmobbelt!!!


Gruss

Bernd


----------



## biker-wug (6. August 2003)

Sorry Nils,

bei mir funktioniert es nicht!!

Ich hätte unbedingt mitgewollt, aber es klappt einfach nicht!!

Ich schick dir ne E-Mail warum!!

ciao


----------



## All-Mountain (6. August 2003)

*zurabwechslungmalwiedernachgarmisch*-TOM ist auch dabei. 

Vorausgesetzt mein Knie läßt sich bis dahin wieder schmerzfrei durchbiegen..

Grüße
TOM


----------



## Altitude (7. August 2003)

Donnerstag bis Samstag bin ich in Frankfurt bei Adobe auf Photoshop-Luxus-Schulung....

Außerdem weiß ich nicht, ob mein Knie bis dahin wieder mitspielt...

Euch allen viel Spaß...

Alex


----------



## Tom:-) (7. August 2003)

was macht ihr buben denn mit euren knien? sind doch alles nur ausreden  

 ein spass auf eure kosten ...


----------



## Altitude (7. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Tom _
> *was macht ihr buben denn mit euren knien? sind doch alles nur ausreden
> 
> ein spass auf eure kosten ... *



manche ruinieren sich die Knie, andere fahren Fullys mit "Sollbruchstellen", so ja jeder sein Elend zu ertragen....


----------



## Tom:-) (7. August 2003)

volltreffer!


----------



## nils (8. August 2003)

He, das mit den Sollbruchstellen ist nicht witzig 

Für alle die an dem Wochenende nicht können, oder das noch nicht genug ist, gibts das Wochenende davor (19.-21.09) ein Zeltwochenende in den Vogesen von der Karlsruher/Baden-Badener Fraktion. Da gibts viele viele krasse trails (die Bilder sprechen für sich...) und die wandernden Franzosen sind Bikern gegenüber auch viel lockerer drauf. Das ist auch der Grund, warum ich an dem Wochenende doch keine Zeit hab

@Dieter:
Da kann man nichts machen...


----------



## Techniker (10. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nils _
> *He, das mit den Sollbruchstellen ist nicht witzig
> 
> Für alle die an dem Wochenende nicht können, oder das noch nicht genug ist, gibts das Wochenende davor (19.-21.09) ein Zeltwochenende in den Vogesen von der Karlsruher/Baden-Badener Fraktion. Da gibts viele viele krasse trails (die Bilder sprechen für sich...) und die wandernden Franzosen sind Bikern gegenüber auch viel lockerer drauf. Das ist auch der Grund, warum ich an dem Wochenende doch keine Zeit hab
> ...



Ich nach meinem Einsatz in der Fränkischen
immer noch erwünscht bin. 
Ich war ja dauend hinten dran.
(An dieser Stelle noch mal SORRY!  )

Vielleicht noch was wichtiges:
Bitte _*erinnern*_ !
Ich hab schon den Grillabend verpennt. (Sorry zum 2.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hyperman (1. September 2003)

hi nils,
ich bins goess thomas
hoff dein umzug war in ordnung???...alles easy!!!
wünsch dir für deine touren ende september 
super geiles wetter!!!
man hört sich......schöne zeit noch!!!!!!
gruß aus franken
thomas


----------



## nils (1. September 2003)

Servus Thomas!

Der Umzug hat astrein geklappt. Und hab mich auch wieder schnell an Freiburg und die Trails direkt vor der Haustür gewöhnt
Hab letzte Woche gleich mal bei dem Singletrail-Downhill den ich für das Wochenende geplant hab eine gründliche Bodenprobe genommen Bremsleitung ab, und Dank Knieschoner nur Arm, Schulter und Hüfte aufgeschrammt und dann mit der hinteren teilweise dunkelblau angelaufenen Scheibe runtergeschlichen... trotzdem noch mein Lieblings-Downhill

Das mit dem Wetter könnte gut werden. Im Moment ist es etwas frisch und feucht, was aber eigentlich zum fahren ganz angenehm ist.

Gruß, Nils


----------



## nils (16. September 2003)

Wer kommt jetzt?
Frankenbiker, Eraserhead, Diva & Jürgen, Grufti, Tom, Rieni, All-Mountain, Frazer, Beelzebub, G-Zero? Wat is?


----------



## All-Mountain (16. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nils _
> *Wer kommt jetzt?
> Frankenbiker, Eraserhead, Diva & Jürgen, Grufti, Tom, Rieni, All-Mountain, Frazer, Beelzebub, G-Zero? Wat is? *



Hi Nils,

sieht bei mir schlecht aus weil:

1. Mein Knie noch nicht 100%ig ist

2. Ich wegen Wohnungssuche in München etwas im Stress bin

3. Und weil ich mir wegen meiner Zwangspause mittlerweile auch wegen meiner Kondi Sorgen mache.

Wenn dann melde ich mich noch kurzfristig an.

Aber die Einladung nach München nächstes Jahr zum Alpenbiken steht!

Gruß
TOM


----------



## Frankenbiker (16. September 2003)

Hey Nils,

wahrscheinlich (ganz sicher ist es noch nicht - und das Wetter muss passen - Schwarzwald im Regen kenne ich schon ganz gut) bin ich (auch?) dabei.  Die Blackforest-Trails locken schon!! 

Wir wären aber erst so am Freitagabend da. Also müsste am Samstag schon eine Mega-Hammer-Tour starten. Sonntag dann noch so was Mittleres.  

Wie schaut's eigentlich mit übernachten aus?

Also melde dich noch mal. 

CU


----------



## Tom:-) (17. September 2003)

rieni, marco und ich können nicht kommen, weil wir just an dem wochenende hier starten:
www.mtb-marathon.de

vielleicht bietet sich ja nochmal die gelegenheit ...

euch viel spass!
 
tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils (17. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Frankenbiker _
> *Wir wären aber erst so am Freitagabend da. Also müsste am Samstag schon eine Mega-Hammer-Tour starten. Sonntag dann noch so was Mittleres.
> 
> Wie schaut's eigentlich mit übernachten aus?
> ...



Übernachten könnt ihr bei mir im Wohnzimmer mit Isomatte und Schlafsack.

Und Samstag die Mega-Hammer-Tour... mal schauen wer überhaupt alles kommt. Die Tour am Samstag können wir schon richtig lang machen (dann sinkt der Singletrailgehalt leider etwas, aber nicht viel ).
In der neuen Moutain Bike ist ein Bericht über Freiburg. Die drei Touren die dort beschrieben sind, entsprechen etwas dem, was ich mit euch vor hab (Wobei man die Schauinslandtour bei Bedarf erheblich verlängern kann). Leider sind die Bilder nicht sehr aussagekräftig, aber zum Glück sind die wirklich schönen Wege nicht veröffentlicht.

Gruß, Nils


----------



## Grufti (17. September 2003)

...da sich bei meinem Luftdämpfer die Luft in Luft auflöst und er jetzt eingeschickt wurde (dauert ca. 1-2 Wochen bis er wieder da ist )werde ich wahrscheinlich nicht mit meiner Anwesendheit glänzen können. Falls er jedoch vorher fertig ist werde ich mich kurzfristig bei dir melden.
Wünsch euch jetztmal n´tolles Wetter und keine Pannen.

Gruss

Bernd


----------



## nils (17. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Grufti _
> *...da sich bei meinem Luftdämpfer die Luft in Luft auflöst *



Ui, blöd. Der Luftkram taugt doch einfach nix. Wie schauts mit einem Ersatzdämpfer aus? Ich drück auf jeden Fall mal die Daumen...

Gruß, Nils


----------



## Grufti (19. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nils _
> *
> 
> Wie schauts mit einem Ersatzdämpfer aus?
> *



Alex/Alti versuchte sein bestes und hatte zuhause noch zwei rumliegen, die jedoch leider zu kurz sind aber man soll ja die Hoffnung nie aufgeben vielleicht klappt`s ja doch noch.
Festedaumendrück.

Gruss 

Bernd


----------



## Beelzebub (19. September 2003)

bernd,

du bekommst sofort bescheid,der neue is ja schon unterwegs


----------



## G-zero (21. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nils _
> *Wer kommt jetzt?
> Frankenbiker, Eraserhead, Diva & Jürgen, Grufti, Tom, Rieni, All-Mountain, Frazer, Beelzebub, G-Zero? Wat is? *



Hi Nils,

ich bin zum glück wieder Bikefit aber für eine Tagestour geschweige denn ein Bikewochenende reicht es leider noch nicht.  Was die in der Mountainbike schreiben klingt ja sehr vielversprechend. 
Wie war´s in den Vogesen ? 

gruß

Tobi


----------



## Techniker (21. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Tom _
> *rieni, marco und ich können nicht kommen, weil wir just an dem wochenende hier starten:
> www.mtb-marathon.de
> 
> ...


Tombola-Bikeabstauber


----------



## nils (25. September 2003)

Mangels Beteiligung aus den verschiedensten Gründen findet die Aktion dieses Wochenende leider nicht statt!
Es geht von schlichtweg keine Zeit über technischen Defekt bis grad nicht fitt zum radeln. Halb so schlimm, denn ich hab mir letztes Wochenende in den Vogesen auch einen kleinen Schnupfen eingefangen, da ist ein entspanntes Wochenende kein Fehler.

Der Oktober kann hier aber biketechnisch noch sehr schön sein, also vielleicht findet sich ja noch ein Wochenende. Ihr könnt ja, falls noch Interesse besteht, evtl. auch ein paar Vorschläge machen.

Gruß, Nils.


----------

